# Delaware Angler's headboat



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

Planning to head down to Angler's headboat ($55) this saturday. Unfortunately, most of my friends get sea sick and my fiance' won't let me go fishing with my female co-workers. If anyone interested sharing the gas costs let me know... 

Does everyone agree that Angler's is a good headboat? I would goto Fisherman's wharf, but they leave 1 hour too early and $10 too much... 

I live where jessup/columbia/laurel meets.

Oh, yea.. it will be about 2hrs (less depending on how fast we want to drive) The boat leaves 8am.


----------



## damifinowfish (May 29, 2006)

*a good boat*

I was very happy with that boat and the captain.

The first trip last year he did not get enough people to go out and called down to the bigger boat and ask them to wait for me to get down to them. More money to fish but I was able to go out that day.

Damifinow fish


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Armyguy said:


> Planning to head down to Angler's headboat ($55) this saturday. Unfortunately, most of my friends get sea sick and my fiance' won't let me go fishing with my female co-workers. If anyone interested sharing the gas costs let me know...
> 
> Does everyone agree that Angler's is a good headboat? I would goto Fisherman's wharf, but they leave 1 hour too early and $10 too much...
> 
> ...


You live in the instersection of 175 and Rt 1?


----------

